# 2YO fell...now can't walk!!!



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Yesterday my 2yo ds fell while running.

Apparently he sprained his ankle or something like that because he can't walk now!! This started immediately after. I thought a nights rest and he'd be better, but it's the same, if not worse, this morning.

His leg isn't swollen or anything. He lets me manipulate it without complaint.

Anytime he tries to stand,he falls and garbs at his ankle









Today he's just resorted to crawling and standing on his knees.

We have a doctor appointment at 1:15.

I didn't think Toddlers hurt themselves like this....thought tehy were so flexible that they could twist their ankles without problem.

I'm pretty worried....


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Mama. Sorry to hear your little guy got hurt.

The good thing w/little kids is that when they are hurt, they don't over-extend themselves as us silly adults are prone to do. If it hurts, they don't do it. Easy as pie.

Maybe some arnica until you get to the doc?


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

oh - poor little guy....


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

My friends 2 yo had a greenstick fracture in her leg and she walked on it for 10 days! Her mom felt aweful but it never swelled up or anything she just kind of limped a little. I hope he feels better


----------



## Gigi2214 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi..

Auuwww.. I'm sorry to hear about your little one. I'ts true what someone mentioned before. Kids don't over extend themselves, just try not to worry until you get to the Dr. It might be like a sprain or something.

Something similar happened to me with my daughter. My husband used to grab her 2 arms and kinda swing her when they would walk outside to cross from sidewalk to sidewalk when she first started walking. We dind't know until she started crying and would not lift her arm, her elbow bone became dislocated and we were in the emergency room for no longer than 1 hr. They popped it back in place in 1 sec. She didn't feel a thing.

Just a helpful tip I never was aware of. Up until the age of 6, their bones are very fragil and you shouldn't lift them up like that.









Hope your baby gets better


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

My dd fractured one of her leg bones by tripping her own two feet in the kitchen. It was not a dramatic fall at all but something apparently fractured. We had it x-rayed and everything but there was still nothing they could do. She crawled for a week or so and slowly got herself back to walking. I really wish we had not taken her to the ER. She fell at 11:30 pm. We had a dinner party that night (Thanksgiving actually) and she was up extra late. By the time a doc got around to us it was 3am! She handled it fine but the doc jumped all over us wanting to know why our 2 yo was up at 11:30pm. I have no idea why he thought this was his business. Anyway, lesson learned. A $600 lesson. Unless there is a great deal of swelling, excrutiating pain, or an obvious break we are just gonna let it heal itself.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Awww.... poor kiddo. Hope he's feeling fine now.

My ds is also one who falls and hurts his ankles a lot. Once he was wearing crappy shoes with no traction on the bottom (mistake #1) and tried walking up a plastic slide thing (mistake #2). His foot slipped and he landed on his ankle. I had never heard him scream so loud or long before







Even after he stopped screaming he refused to walk. Everytime he stood he would fall to the ground crying. Took him to Urgent Care where he got an x-ray and was told there was no fracture. It was a good couple days before he was walking on it again. A couple months ago he did it again, but I skipped the hospital/dr and just let him rest for a day. The next day he was back up and walking (he did limp for like 2 days after that though).


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Just got back from the dr. No fracture,so just keeping an eye onhim.

poor fella missed his nap to go to the doc and is pooped.....


----------



## Starlitlexy (Nov 11, 2005)

It happens!! I'm glad to hear there's no fracture. The good thing is kiddos know how much they can handle when hurt. Just keep an eye on it. Did the doctor say maybe to ice it?


----------



## Hey there (Jun 17, 2014)

*he fell but nothing is broken or bruised*

My little guy fell on the trampoline with his older brother and he couldn't walk. I took him to the er and the doc said nothing was broken or sprained. He said rest would be good and if there were any major bruising go back. There is no bruising what so ever but i did notice however that his calve is tight and hard to the touch. It has been two days since it has happened and he crawls a bit but cannot bear weight. It reminds me of getting a severe charlie horse or something. Has this ever happened to anyone before. I'm of course concerned but happy nothing is broken. Feed back would be much appreciated.


----------

